# Hard Drive not on desktop



## tbird301 (Jan 17, 2014)

I recently installed an extra internal hard drive into the second bay of my G5 ppc with Leopard OS. I just cloned it so I know it works.
Unfortunately, when I later booted the G5 I bumped into the power cord & loosened it from the electrical outlet.  I plugged it back in & turned it on again. The system on my main drive booted OK but now the second drive is not showing up on the desktop.  I stared Disk
Utility to mount it, but the secondary hard drive does not appear in the list. Did I kill my new hard drive?  Is there any software out there that will force mount a hard drive?  I tried Disk Warrior & TechTool, but they do not show it either.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems unusual for a hard drive to completely disappear in that way.
Do you see both drives in your System Profiler/SATA tab?

Was your extra hard drive new - or one that you have used before in other locations?

Check the drive connections again, make sure all are firmly attached.
You can also try swapping the hard drive between the upper and lower bays.


----------



## tbird301 (Jan 17, 2014)

The hard drive was new.  I took out the drive that was not showing on the desktop & put back the older (less GB's) hard drive.  I then rebooted & the older drive showed up on the desktop so that means the second bay works fine.  I removed the older drive & reinstalled 
the new one.  After rebooting it still did not appear. Some knowledgeable Mac person that I talked to, told me that while the Mac is still on, I should remove the outer metal cover & touch the metal sides of the hard drive & I should feel a vibration. So I did, the drive in bay #1 was vibrating(working) but there was no vibration on the drive in bay #2.
If that was the results then I should turn off the Mac, unplug it & go back & recheck the connections as you suggested, I did that, rebooted but it still would not appear. He said if that was the case then the drive is more than likely dead.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 17, 2014)

I would make sure to try swapping the drives between the bays. It's not clear to me that you did that.
You also should check in your System Profiler/SATA section, just to see what that shows.

What brand and model is your new hard drive? The "touch and hope to feel vibration" is not really a great proof, particularly if it is one of the "green" drives, which spin slower, with variable speed.

Your SATA ports are SATA 1, and if your new drive is SATA 3, some more recent drives which SHOULD be compatible, just don't work in older Macs. If you tell us which drive you are trying, someone here may have experience with that.


----------



## sgould (Jan 18, 2014)

I have an external dive (Firewire800) that disappears from the desktop.  I haven't checked the System Profiler, but it appears immediately if I switch it off and opn at the mains.  It appears to be "self ejecting"; there is no complaint from the system about not properly ejecting the disc.


----------



## tbird301 (Jan 18, 2014)

The hard drive is Western Digital 1.0TB model WD10EZEX.  I asked the Mac salesman if this was compatible with a G5, he said it was.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you use Disk Utility to format it before using it to clone your drive? WD software has been known to cause problems with Apple systems.


----------



## tbird301 (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheryl said:


> Did you use Disk Utility to format it before using it to clone your drive? WD software has been known to cause problems with Apple systems.



Yes I did, Thanks for asking.


----------



## tbird301 (Jan 19, 2014)

It did not show up in the System Profiler.  I bought another drive today, it's a Seagate & it on the desktop!!!  Thanks to all with the good advice!!!!!!


----------



## kenningman (Sep 28, 2014)

tbird301 said:


> The hard drive was new.  I took out the drive that was not showing on the desktop & put back the older (less GB's) hard drive.  I then rebooted & the older drive showed up on the desktop so that means the second bay works fine.  I removed the older drive & reinstalled
> the new one.  After rebooting it still did not appear. Some knowledgeable Mac person that I talked to, told me that while the Mac is still on, I should remove the outer metal cover & touch the metal sides of the hard drive & I should feel a vibration. So I did, the drive in bay #1 was vibrating(working) but there was no vibration on the drive in bay #2.
> If that was the results then I should turn off the Mac, unplug it & go back & recheck the connections as you suggested, I did that, rebooted but it still would not appear. He said if that was the case then the drive is more than likely dead.


what's wrong if the result doesn't go back?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 28, 2014)

kenningman said:


> what's wrong if the result doesn't go back?



If the drive does not mount, and there is no vibration, the drive is dead. That happens occasionally.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2014)

This might sound silly, but you did check that you hooked power to the second drive? Two cables should have been connected. Make sure the power cable is hooked to something that would power it.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 28, 2014)

This thread is from January and Kenningman so kindly brought up to the forefront.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2014)

Ah. Oh well. It might help someone else out.


----------

